# Cowboy Bebop Live Action Movie



## Haohmaru (Jul 22, 2008)

The IFMagazine.com entertainment website reports that film producer Erwin Stoff (The Matrix, A Scanner Darkly) is developing a live-action adaptation of Sunrise's Cowboy Bebop multi-genre action anime series for Fox. Stoff told the website that the project is "in the really early stages" since the parties "just signed it the other day." Shinichiro Watanabe's original anime follows the motley crew of the spaceship Bebop as it travels throughout the solar system in search of the next job. Stoff promised "a real degree of faithfulness," and added, “When I met with them in Japan, one of the first things that I brought up was the experience that we had on A Scanner Darkly, and how hard we worked to remain faithful to Philip K. Dick, and that was our big concern here.”

The anime distributor Bandai Entertainment and Cartoon Network's Adult Swim programming block released the original 1998 television series in the United States, and Sony Pictures Home Entertainment released the subsequent 2001 animated movie. The anime was also adapted into two separate manga series, and Tokyopop released both manga series in North America. A Bandai Entertainment representative was unable to publicly comment on this report.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 22, 2008)

3, 2, 1, let's jam!


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

Sounds cool.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2008)

Could very easily be either really good or really bad


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 22, 2008)

DominusDeus said:


> 3, 2, 1, let's jam!


My reaction too lol. I wonder who'll play Spike. Is there really anyone in Hollywood that has an Afro and can kick someones ass like Spike does? It has to look natural. Spikes Jeet Kune Do way of fighting is AWESOME! 4 things this movie must have IMO: 
- kickass hand to hand combat
- great gunfights
- awesome dogfights
- sexy protoginist other than Fay ofcourse
- crazy, awesome antagonist

I really hope they can pull it off.


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Could very easily be either really good or really bad



My gut reaction exactly.

This is my favorite anime of all time.  I'm glad there's an interest in it, but to see it fail would break my heart.  I can only hope it doesn't go the path of DBZ. ):


----------



## batanga (Jul 22, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Could very easily be either really good or really bad


Totally.

My favourite anime series ever, hope they don't fuck it up.


Also, I actually wouldn't mind writing out the Ed character, little punk's annoying.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 22, 2008)

Its already been done ie firefly. Anything else will be bound to flop.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 22, 2008)

Who the hell is gonna play Spike? I can't really think of anyone who can actually play him.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 22, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Its already been done ie firefly. Anything else will be bound to flop.


Firefly was surprisingly good, but this is totally different. The storylines aren't even somewhat alike. 
Who oh who is good enough to play Spike?


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 22, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> Firefly was surprisingly good, but this is totally different. The storylines aren't even somewhat alike.
> Who oh who is good enough to play Spike?



Yes the story line and even the world are different, but so many concepts and events are shockingly similar. 9 times outta 10 you like one you like  both.


----------



## batanga (Jul 22, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> Who oh who is good enough to play Spike?





Rated R Superstar said:


> Who the hell is gonna play Spike? I can't really think of anyone who can actually play him.





Haohmaru said:


> I wonder who'll play Spike.




You know it to be true.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 22, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Yes the story line and even the world are different, but so many concepts and events are shockingly similar. 9 times outta 10 you like one you like  both.


Yeah, I guess you're right about that, but the main thing about a movie is the story, right? 

Hmm

*Spoiler*: __ 







Could work. He needs to start growing his hair already. It would takes gaes to get an afro like Spike.


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2008)

Meh.  I couldn't see Bale in the role, honestly.

I say Jennifer Connelly as Faye by default.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohohhoho SEXYYYYY! I think we have a winner.


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> Ohohhoho SEXYYYYY! I think we have a winner.



*points to sig*  _Ohoooo_ yes.   And she's an amazing actress, too.  What I like about her is that she's got a look that can fit any era or decade they want to put her in.  And futuristic space-bound chick with purple hair is no exception, heh.


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 22, 2008)

i was never really a big fan of the series, but ill probably peep the movie.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought the girl in your sig was that British chick from Casino Royale, but now I see it. She's from Blood Diamond. Haven't seen any of her other movies though. I hear Beautiful Mind is a good movie. Might check it out.


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> I thought the girl in your sig was that British chick from Casino Royale, but now I see it. She's from Blood Diamond. Haven't seen any of her other movies though. I hear Beautiful Mind is a good movie (it's the one with Kevin Spacey right?). Might check it out.



Casino Royale I didn't see, but yep, that's her in Blood Diamond.   A Beautiful Mind is really great.  One of those films that has replay value once you reach the end and understand what it's all about.  One of the few flicks where I actually like Russell Crowe. xD


----------



## Ankoma (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm curious as to what they're going to do in terms of story and pacing because Bebop doesn't have a "main villain" in the way Transformers or the comic book heroes do. You could argue that Vicious was the villain because he shows up multiple times and series ended with his and Spike's final fight, but the entire series wasn't solely focused on the feud between Spike and Vicious they were after someone different in every episode. Plus the series was all around the place in terms of mood and overall tone. So how they manage to pull it off will be interesting. 

In terms of cast, I have no idea who should be who. I can see Launce Fishburne playing Jet for some reason though, I don't know why.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh cool this should be cool.

I cant wait to see what hot actress they get to where Fayes slutty outfit. OMG I hope its Scarlett Johansson.

Spike should be Asian, and Jet should be Bruce Willis.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 23, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> The IFMagazine.com entertainment website reports that film producer Erwin Stoff (The Matrix, A Scanner Darkly) is developing a live-action adaptation of Sunrise's Cowboy Bebop multi-genre action anime series for Fox. Stoff told the website that the project is "in the really early stages" since the parties "just signed it the other day." Shinichiro Watanabe's original anime follows the motley crew of the spaceship Bebop as it travels throughout the solar system in search of the next job. Stoff promised "a real degree of faithfulness," and added, ?When I met with them in Japan, one of the first things that I brought up was the experience that we had on A Scanner Darkly, and how hard we worked to remain faithful to Philip K. Dick, and that was our big concern here.?
> 
> The anime distributor Bandai Entertainment and Cartoon Network's Adult Swim programming block released the original 1998 television series in the United States, and Sony Pictures Home Entertainment released the subsequent 2001 animated movie. The anime was also adapted into two separate manga series, and Tokyopop released both manga series in North America. A Bandai Entertainment representative was unable to publicly comment on this report.



He's probably going to cast Keanu Reeves as Spike. Correction. After looking at his imdb . He's going to cast Reeves as Spike. 



batanga said:


> You know it to be true.



He'd make a kick ass Vicious.


----------



## Astaroth (Jul 23, 2008)

It might be awkward, but it might also be really cool.  But only if Yoko Kanno does the music.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 23, 2008)

Bale is too beefy to play Spike.

We would prolly need an unknown to play Spike. I could see someone like Johnny Depp playing Spike or the Legolas dude.

Ed is one of my alltime fave anime chars. I don't know if there is anyone young enough to pull her off. Faye and Jet would be easy to cast imo. Vicious might be a tough one too.

Reeves is a meh choice for Spike. I have a hard time taking him seriously.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 23, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Bale is too beefy to play Spike.
> 
> *We would prolly need an unknown to play Spike. I could see someone like Johnny Depp playing Spike or the Legolas dude.*
> 
> ...



Johnny Depp and Orlando Bloom, unknown?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 23, 2008)

Notice the period at the end of that sentence.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 23, 2008)

Cowboy Bebop is easy to put in live action so I have some high hopes for this. Hopefully they won't screw it up too much.

I'm more worried about the soundtrack. They'd better get Yoko Kanno.



Ankoma said:


> In terms of cast, I have no idea who should be who. I can see Launce Fishburne playing Jet for some reason though, I don't know why.



Haha! That's the FIRST person I thought of for Jet.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 23, 2008)

Lets pray this isnt another Dragonball....


----------



## Even (Jul 23, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Could very easily be either really good or really bad



so true... I'm having a pretty bad feeling, but who knows, it might actually turn good


----------



## Catterix (Jul 23, 2008)

Great director, greenlit by Watanabe by himself and to remain faithful to a very broad genre series.

This could be pretty damn good actually. Cowboy Bebop is so western anyway, there's not much of a culture shock to deal with like there could be with other... certain anime series being made into a live action film...


----------



## Jotun (Jul 23, 2008)

As long as the Tank song is involved, it will at least be good for that


----------



## batanga (Jul 23, 2008)

The Cowboy Bebop movie would be pretty cool in live action.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 23, 2008)

You mean an adaptation of the animated movie?

Well, ya that really could work lol

You all know you want to see the Shrooms episode in live action though 

Or the fridge monster episode


----------



## Prodigy-child (Jul 23, 2008)

My number one choice for Spike is neither Johnny Depp nor Christian Bale. Both actors are too old for the role anyway in some kind of degree. Spike's suppose to be in his late twenties.

I am going to have to go with Joseph Gordon-Levitt. Especially if he grew out his hair again like he did with the independent film Brick. He's not known that well besides for his role in 3rd Rock from the Sun, but he's done some fantastic Independent movies where his part was widely praised.

JGL also has the looks, the age, the build and the acting skills to potentially be a great Spike. I know the director of Brick, Rian Johnson, who cited Cowboy Bebop as one of his influences for Brick, thought that JGL reminded him of Spike from Cowboy Bebop.  Considering JGL is entering some mainstream stuff, it could be very possible. =)

As for Faye...it was implied that she was from Singapore at the end of the series. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Remember, she was in cyrogenic sleep for fifty something years. 'Valentine' was a surname given to her by a doctor when she woke up. 


 I can't think of an Asian actor at the moment who could play her well. Lucy Liu is out of the question. Kelly Hu isn't that good of an actress.

At the moment I have no clue who Jet could be. I think Ed might be one of the harder characters to cast. Good luck with that lol.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 23, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> Yeah, I guess you're right about that, but the main thing about a movie is the story, right?
> 
> Hmm
> 
> ...



lol i love bale but he doesnt come off as spike I can see Josh Heartnet playing Spike though the guy in 30 days of night


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

> We would prolly need an* unknown *to play Spike. I could see someone like Johnny Depp playing Spike



Johnny Depp is totally an unknown.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2008)

This movie could be good, actually, assuming they do it right. 

But, they won't do it right.

Spike will be played by Justin Timberlake or something. :S


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

Daniel Dugan? 

No idea if he's a good actor or not though.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 23, 2008)

Interesting, sounds cool.


----------



## Felt (Jul 23, 2008)

oh dear god no 
not bebop


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 23, 2008)

Well this will fail


----------



## Raiden (Jul 23, 2008)

Never been a major fan of Cowboy Bebob, but I will take a look at the movie.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jul 23, 2008)

oh wow



and here i thought cowboy bebob couldnt fail anymore


----------



## Para (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh dear god... they better not fuck this up.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 23, 2008)

See, Cowboy Bebop is an anime which can translate well. Dragonball, not so much.

I look forward to hearing about this. If they put decent attention and moneys in, I expect good things.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

This will either fail or will win.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jul 23, 2008)

Dude. Ryan Reynolds as Spike. Fuckin' period. 





Fuck yeah.


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2008)

Maffy the Love Doctor said:


> Dude. Ryan Reynolds as Spike. Fuckin' period.



I agree with this.


----------



## RodimusPrime (Jul 23, 2008)

Word, they decided to go foward with this movie. I remembering seeing stuff back in like 03'. I would like to see what the main focus of the movie plot would be.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow a lot of Live action Anime these days


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 23, 2008)

I've never been into Cowboy Bebop much, but I will check out the movie I guess


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 23, 2008)

I would pay good money to watch a live action Bebop movie.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 23, 2008)

They had better not fuck up the music.

But who am I kidding? They will. And do you know why?



Haohmaru said:


> The IFMagazine.com entertainment website reports that film producer Erwin Stoff (The Matrix, A Scanner Darkly) is developing a live-action adaptation of Sunrise's Cowboy Bebop multi-genre action anime series *for Fox*.





> *for fox*


----------



## Jotun (Jul 23, 2008)

lol



> *for fox*



Well, who knows


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 23, 2008)

This actually doesn't smell like an epic failure to me, though it could very well end up that way.

Firstly, for the music, they'd better stick with Yoko Kanno. I fucking love the soundtracks to one of my favorite anime series.

I can see Entourage's Adrian Grenier playing Spike. *He has the 'fro*, general look, and physical build (though they might make him pack some muscle for the role). He might have to toughen up his voice, but that's the only (minor) problem I can see there. He's also not a big time superstar, so he should fit right into the movie, as he won't overshadow it with his presence.

Did I mention the 'fro?

Jet's a pretty easy choice, if you ask me. Vin Diesel. He already has Jet's characteristics before walking onto the set: Bald, aged,  brawny, gravelly voice, tough-looking friend. He's perfect. 

I challenge anyone here to find a better actor for Jet. And I don't think it's Bruce Willis or Laurence Fishburne.

I don't have any ideas for Faye or Ed. While I really like my choice for Spike (Grenier) and love my choice for Jet (Diesel), I can't think of a good choice for these two. My dark horse choice for Faye would Penelope Cruz. Faye doesn't have to be Asian. They'll probably have to hire an unknown for Ed. No ideas for Vicious.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 24, 2008)

Prodigy-child said:


> My number one choice for Spike is neither Johnny Depp nor Christian Bale. Both actors are too old for the role anyway in some kind of degree. Spike's suppose to be in his late twenties.
> 
> I am going to have to go with Joseph Gordon-Levitt. Especially if he grew out his hair again like he did with the independent film Brick. He's not known that well besides for his role in 3rd Rock from the Sun, but he's done some fantastic Independent movies where his part was widely praised.
> 
> ...



How about  (The Big Hit, Burn Notice) ?


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh god I cant wait to see what hot Actress they cast for Faye, just to see her in that outfit. Thats worth my movie ticket.


----------



## Bender (Jul 24, 2008)

Seriously, do they really need to make a live action movie of this? 

C'mon Hollywood stop fucking over our favorite Anime


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 24, 2008)

honestly, this is one of the few anime where making a live-action of it wouldn't be hard.  It's the task of not fucking it up that's the problem.

I'm still wondering how the LA Hellsing is doing.  I haven't heard anything of it in a while.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2008)

FitzChivalry said:


> Jet's a pretty easy choice, if you ask me. Vin Diesel. He already has Jet's characteristics before walking onto the set: Bald, aged,  brawny, gravelly voice, tough-looking friend. He's perfect.
> 
> I challenge anyone here to find a better actor for Jet. And I don't think it's Bruce Willis or Laurence Fishburne.



Fuck. No. Vin Diesel isn't actually what you'd call a great actor. Plus he's too young to roll Jet.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jul 24, 2008)

Bruce Willis as Jet.


----------



## Even (Jul 24, 2008)

I agree on Bruce Willis as Jet  or maybe Samuel L. Jackson?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Fuck. No. Vin Diesel isn't actually what you'd call a great actor. Plus he's too young to roll Jet.


Well. You sure sound like you know what you're talking about. By "too young," I'm sure you said that knowing full well that Vin Diesel turned 41 recently, and that Jet was listed as 36 years old. 

So yes, Vin Diesel, being 5 years older, is too young to play Jet. He doesn't have to give an Oscar-worthy performance. Just a believable one, which should easily be within his range with the Jet character since, again, he already has a lot of Jet's characteristics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 24, 2008)

I think Ryan Reynolds is too muscular to be Spike. Spike, while fairly chisled, doesn't have buldging biceps or anything.

I don't know who this Entourage ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is though.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 24, 2009)

Interview with writer Peter Craig: this silly youtube video

Why are there like 5 different threads on this?


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> I don't know who this Entourage ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is though.





I don't care who the role goes to, as long as it's _*NOT*_ Keanu Reeves


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2009)

Rika said:


> I don't care who the role goes to, as long as it's _*NOT*_ Keanu Reeves



Too bad. 



> Keanu Reeves is going intergalactic again.
> 
> He of the comforting monotone has hitched his wagon to 20th Century Fox's big-screen adaptation of the acclaimed Japanese anime series Cowboy Bebop, which is set in 2071, 50 years after a massive lunar explosion decimated Earth's population and necessitated the colonization of the entire solar system.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sen (Jun 24, 2009)

It sounds like a cool concept, but I think a lot of live actions based on Japanese manga/anime tend to turn out not so good 

Still, I hope that it ends up being awesome. :3


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 24, 2009)

I hope it turns out good, and not like Dragonball :Evolution


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 24, 2009)

If Cowboy Bebop fails it means they just didn't try. It is very fuckin doable, you don't even need many space scenes at all.


----------



## sharpie (Jun 25, 2009)

I won't have high expectations for this project.  But man, I hope they don't screw this up...   Cowboy Bebop is my all time favorite anime series.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2009)

Um...Is this some sort of live action cowboy bebop movie thread?


----------



## Munak (Jun 25, 2009)

To whomever is playing Fey, *DO NOT* make her into a whore.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 6, 2013)

So this never got made.  Probably for the best.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 6, 2013)

Not really, Cowboy Bebop is a series that could easily work as a film. It would probably piss a lot of fans as you'd have to cut out Jet, Faye's and Ed's character, but by using their characters as supporting cast to Spike and viscious there is an easy story to tell.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 7, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Not really, Cowboy Bebop is a series that could easily work as a film. It would probably piss a lot of fans as you'd have to cut out Jet, Faye's and Ed's character, but by using their characters as supporting cast to Spike and viscious there is an easy story to tell.



Wouldn't work. Wasn't about just Spike and Vicious. Those supporting characters were key in bringing Cowboy Bebop to life too. The series wouldn't have been as great or as endearing without them involved. A mini series would probably suit the series better, if a live action thing had to be made. But it doesn't, not really. If they're not going to continue the series in anime form, leave it alone.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 7, 2013)

I still believe Keanu has the proper look for Spike Spiegel.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 7, 2013)

Spike didn't die so it can continue .


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 7, 2013)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I still believe Keanu has the proper look for Spike Spiegel.


I think he maybe *did*. He's like what, 50 now? Spike is 27 I believe.

Even with all the make up it would look kinda not right. And not just appearance too, when you're 50 and playing someone in 20s is a bit of a farce.




.


----------



## Garfield (Dec 7, 2013)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I still believe Keanu has the proper look for Spike Spiegel.


Look yes, but character+voice? I really doubt. Especially on the voice part which makes part of the first impression. It would just sound way off. I dunno who I'd like to be Spike. I'd rather a Japanese American.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm glad this is'nt happening and hope it does'nt because everything I heard of this movie when it was creating buzz made me hate it. This and the Akira movie I don't want as they are intended now, unless someone who actually can handle the task steps up.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 7, 2013)

I sense it being bad..


----------

